
CanYa Acquires BountySource Open Source Bug Bounty Exchange as ICO Winds Down - jratkevic
https://www.bountysource.com
======
rendaw
Maintenance can't degrade any further, but is this a positive sign? ICOs are
pretty notorious, and it looks like they want their coin to take center stage.

I've been backing them via Salt (a small amount) for around a year now I think
and I'm still wondering where that money's went.

I think bounty based development is one of three critical columns for future
OSS but I'd like a slightly more reliable steward.

------
petecooper
See also:

[https://blog.canya.com.au/2017/12/20/canya-acquires-
majority...](https://blog.canya.com.au/2017/12/20/canya-acquires-majority-
stake-in-bountysource-adds-over-46000-users/)

